# Netflix unusable after update



## escrge (Apr 30, 2003)

After receiving the fall update on my Premiere (2-tuner), Netflix stops to buffer every 6 seconds.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmm. Have you done the traditional fixes such as reboots? The app did not change as a part of the update.


----------



## escrge (Apr 30, 2003)

I have rebooted both the TiVo and the router. At one point, I thought it was adjusting to the video quality so I went into the video resolution settings and made sure everything was unchecked except 1080i. 

I watch Netflix more than I watch recorded or live TV these days, so I know it has something to do with the update because that's exactly when the problem started.


----------



## escrge (Apr 30, 2003)

By the way, I should mention that it's happening on both my TiVo Premieres. Again, AFTER the update.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't even get it to load on my S3 TiVo. I thought it was just me (I'm known to have loads of technical gremlins).

I have yet to try my premieres.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

Add another person having problems with the new iteration of Netflix. (They definitely changed something ... multiple somethings.)

I've never had problems with Netflix ... never.

Since the new update the other day:

(1) Takes FOREVER ... almost three minutes to launch the program. Used to start up like this (finger snap).

(2) I start streaming a show. Watch 10 to 20 minutes and want to pause to get a drink or use the facilities. The time counter at the bottom shows zero (no tracking, no time counting). If I stop the video and go out and back in again, the same episode does not say 'resume'. It's as though it's never been watched. I have to fast-forward to where I left off and start watching again. Then it starts counting/tracking. This has happened three times ... every single time I've used it since the install/update.

(2) Very slow, hiccupy, hesitating streaming. I've got a brand new computer with 12 MB of RAM, Windows 7, with a 2 TB hard-drive. I should not be having any problems like this.

Why do they have to keep TOUCHING THINGS that are working beautifully :AARRGGHH:


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Again, the netflix app did not get updated, as much as we were all hoping it would. I'm not saying something else did not happen due to the update, but the reports are that the netflix app was not touched at this time.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

The app might not have been updated, but the version of flash usually updates with each software update....

...and flash _always_ works perfectly... :down:


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

It was unusable in the first place, so this is a change how?

EDIT: Seriously, just use one of half dozen other devices that have Netflix on them. Easier than wrestling with something that didn't work in the first place...


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

I've noticed a change in the Netflix app as well. Prior to the update, for superhd shows, it would start at a lower resolution, then kick up to 1080p24, and then keep switching periodically back and forth-- this on 50 meg cable internet. Now, it no longer tries to get up to 1080p24 at all-- annoying in itself, but better than before.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

alleybj said:


> I've noticed a change in the Netflix app as well. Prior to the update, for superhd shows, it would start at a lower resolution, then kick up to 1080p24, and then keep switching periodically back and forth-- this on 50 meg cable internet. Now, it no longer tries to get up to 1080p24 at all-- annoying in itself, but better than before.


I have 2 TiVo Premiere XL boxes with the latest TiVo update installed on both of them.

I have confirmed that using the TiVo Netflix app crashes my router after about 10 - 20 minutes of use. I have a D-Link DIR-655 router, and my speeds on FiOS are 150Mbps down. Additionally, TiVo never changes to 1080p/24 mode. It used to before the update.

Using the Netflix app on the Apple TV does not crash my router, and I am able to stream entire shows without interruption.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Weird, if anything my experience is completely unchanged after the update. I have not noticed the infrequent issue I have had when viewing episodic shows where I would be bounced out at the end of an episode.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

While I think Netflix did not get updated, I think they updated os and fixed a couple of bugs. The app seems to get launched and stops faster now, I have used it a couple of times and I have not run into the bug where the buttons stop working.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

shamilian said:


> While I think Netflix did not get updated, I think they updated os and fixed a couple of bugs. The app seems to get launched and stops faster now, I have used it a couple of times and *I have not run into the bug where the buttons stop working.*


This would be enough to make me happy. Will have to try it out.


----------



## contsole (Apr 5, 2010)

I just started to get the Netflix buffering, too. Other problems at the same time - closed captioning disappeared and most remote commands are ignored.


----------



## masterwolfe (May 14, 2010)

Closed captioning freezes on mine after awhile. The show will keep playing, but the displayed dialogue will not change, and often at the same time the fwd and rev functionality quits.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

masterwolfe said:


> Closed captioning freezes on mine after awhile. The show will keep playing, but the displayed dialogue will not change, and often at the same time the fwd and rev functionality quits.


This is nothing new on Premieres. But it does confirm that this problem is not yet fixed.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Once the 20.3.7 release rolls out to users at large I expect TiVo will flip the switch such that Netflix will point to the HTML5 version being used for series 5 TiVos. I've tried out html version a little on my Premiere (there's a way to launch it via RPC) and while much slower than on my Roamio Pro it seemed just as functional.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

masterwolfe said:


> Closed captioning freezes on mine after awhile. The show will keep playing, but the displayed dialogue will not change, and often at the same time the fwd and rev functionality quits.


My WD TV Live Hub, which has the same Netflix app, also does what you describe, and the same workarounds discussed around various threads work on it as well. So, for once, I know it's not "just on TiVo"...

However, the WD TV Live Hub gets frequent firmware updates, is lightning fast, and makes the problem A LOT LESS annoying than on an underpowered Premiere. I should fire it up and see if they've fixed it yet (I haven't been doing very much Netflix watching for a while).

More limited and stripped down UI Netflix implementations, like on my RoKu 2 XS, work fine, but I don't like the dumbed-down interface, with overly-large tiles, and harder navigation to get back to where you left off in a series...


----------



## masterwolfe (May 14, 2010)

I tend to use the Xbox app more, because of the Tivo issues. It works pretty well for my purposes. The built-in Panasonic TV app, not so much.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Am I the only person that has the problem of the Netflix app, on TiVo, causing their router to crash? I tried to watch something again, and within a few minutes, my router crashed. I do not have this problem using Netflix on my Apple TV.

When the router crashes, I have no internet connectivity from any device behind the router, and I have to power cycle it to get it to respond.

My router is a D-Link DIR-655. I think it's hardware version A3.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Am I the only person that has the problem of the Netflix app, on TiVo, causing their router to crash? I tried to watch something again, and within a few minutes, my router crashed. I do not have this problem using Netflix on my Apple TV.
> 
> When the router crashes, I have no internet connectivity from any device behind the router, and I have to power cycle it to get it to respond.
> 
> My router is a D-Link DIR-655. I think it's hardware version A3.


Make sure the router is using the latest firmware.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

No router problems here with a Dlink DIR-825 hardware version A1, firmware 1.01.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

L David Matheny said:


> Make sure the router is using the latest firmware.


It is. There hasn't been a release for my hardware in a long time.

Update: After your post, I decided to check again, and was surprised that there actually is an update for my router. The only thing it addresses is: "1. Improved compatibility issue with Samsung Galaxy S4", but I've applied it, and will check Netflix again. I'll post back after testing.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

moyekj said:


> No router problems here with a Dlink DIR-825 hardware version A1, firmware 1.01.


I wonder what could have changed to cause my router to crash? I haven't made any other changes to the network.


----------



## jgboev25 (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't noticed much difference in the Netflix app on my 2-tuner Premiere. I watched several Dr. Who episodes last night. After the first one, the screen went black and didn't go back to the Netflix menu. I backed up a bit and hit Play again and that seemed to work (it doesn't always - sometimes I have to hit Exit (Tivo) and get back into Netflix from scratch.)

BTW - the Netflix app on my Mini updated to the slick-looking HTML5 version yesterday. (At least I don't recall seeing this version before.) The Mini got the 20.3.7 software update about a month before my Tivo Premieres so maybe we will see an updated Netflix app by the end of the year? (If the Premiere's have the horsepower to support it.)


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jgboev25 said:


> I haven't noticed much difference in the Netflix app on my 2-tuner Premiere. I watched several Dr. Who episodes last night. After the first one, the screen went black and didn't go back to the Netflix menu. I backed up a bit and hit Play again and that seemed to work (it doesn't always - sometimes I have to hit Exit (Tivo) and get back into Netflix from scratch.)
> 
> BTW - the Netflix app on my Mini updated to the slick-looking HTML5 version yesterday. (At least I don't recall seeing this version before.) The Mini got the 20.3.7 software update about a month before my Tivo Premieres so maybe we will see an updated Netflix app by the end of the year? (If the Premiere's have the horsepower to support it.)


I think the answer(s) you seek, may be found if you read this article:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-11/tivo-opera-tv/


----------

